# limbsaver recoil pad?



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

I have decided on a 30 06 and a bushnell 3200 scope and with this i would like to purchase a heavy shock after market recoil pad, i've been hearing the name limbsaver alot latley and i was wondering if it can tame the recoil of a 30 06? any oppions would be appreciated...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a limbesaver pad on a Browning stainless talker in 300WSM. It still kicks hard, but it doesn't leave your shoulder sore like a harder pad will.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

I just installed one on my .280 and am impressed with the results. I had to drill new holes in the stock as they didn't line up. I think they are worth the money


----------

